# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  English joke

## edvalais

I went to a zoo last week. It only had one animal. It was a shih tzu.

----------


## Soft sign

Could you explain this?

----------


## edvalais

> Could you explain this?

 это является игрой слов  
a shih tsu = a type of dog, but it sounds like "a shit zoo".

----------


## Petar Pan

hahaahah this one is good...  ::

----------


## Eric C.

_- Once we successfully mated a bulldog with a shih tzu.
- Really?!
- Yeah. We called it bullshit._

----------


## Throbert McGee

The original post reminded me of a song from Season 4 of _South Park_:  Mrs. Landers was a health nut,
she cooked food in a wok,
Mr. Harris was her boyfriend,
and he had a great big 
Cock-a-doodle-doodle,
the rooster just won't quit,
And I don't want my breakfast, because it tastes like 
Shih Tzus make good house pets,
they're cuddly and sweet,
Monkeys aren't good to have,
'cause they like to beat their 
Meeting in the office,
a meeting in the hall,
The boss he wants to see you,
so you can suck his 
Balzac was a writer,
he lived with Allen Funt,
Mrs. Roberts didn't like him,
but that's 'cause she's a 
Contaminated water
can really make you sick,
Your bladder gets infected,
and blood comes out your 
Dictate what I'm saying,
'cos it will bring you luck,
and if you all don't like it,
I don't give a flying fuck! 
Incidentally, this parodies an older "children's song" that begins (at least in the US) as: 
Miss Susie had a steamboat,
The steamboat had a bell.
Miss Susie went to Heaven,
The steamboat went to 
"Hello, operator!
Please give me number nine!
And if you disconnect me,
I'll kick your fat" 
Behind the refrigerator... 
Obviously, this was from a more innocent time when "Hell" and "the behind" (in the sense of ягодицы) were considered "too dirty for children."

----------


## hddscan

a fun guide to American obscenities  ::

----------

